

Is your startup costing you your life? - jrs235
http://mikemichalowicz.com/financial-freedom-is-costing-you-your-life/

======
jrs235
I get what he's saying, however I'm divided. If you truly enjoy all that goes
into a startup, or even you career/job, is it all that bad?

